

Fire - markmassie
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fire-message/id754933884

======
somesay
Looks similar to FireChat
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/firechat/id719829352](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/firechat/id719829352)),
using mesh network technology (according to news reports, not app
description).

While the chat function is maybe more of a tech demo, it could be used in
places with bad network coverage or at big events where the network is gone
down for whatever reason. Also interesting for geolocated services, because
you don't have to send your position to a central entity, so interesting for
some privacy concepts.

------
eddanger
Very cool. Been looking at adding chat discovery into a BLE (iBeacon) app I've
working on. Any idea how it discovers other devices and establishes a
connection?

------
hw
Cool idea, but the 100 feet line of sight requirement is kind of restrictive.
Granted it uses low power BT, I'd still prefer if it was geolocation based.

------
cordite
That's interesting, but display name makes more sense than user name if we
have a service that does not use a centralized server.

------
lawrencecawood
You should put more screenshots so we can see what we're downloading.

------
willaa
Excuse my wild imagination, but is it a good app to pick up girls/guys in your
library or whatever?

~~~
makaveli8
My initial thoughts too. I can't see any other reason for it's use.

